# new site for free patterns



## Olga-Marie (Apr 23, 2013)

May be some of you know this site :

http://redheart.com/free-patterns?utm_source=PPemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=favecrafts

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many free knitting and crochet patterns - more than 500 pages of 4 projets.....

Sorry, I do not know how to put a working link... just copy and paste - while I keep reading how "knitting paradise" works......


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

Wow that is great. Thanks for sharing.

I would like to mention my new discovery KnitHit.com . You can subscribe for the newsletter and will receive an e-mail when new patterns are added. The newsletter is very well organized. 
Here is the link: http://knithit.com/w1/


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you for these sites. Some lovely stitch patterns.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Great sites! I was looking for stitches to make a pillow.

Sharon your Caterpillar is so CUTE!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for this link.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

is great tks


----------



## Jacky (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, just checked out the site and it looks great - HOWEVER, when I tried to sign up for the newsletter, when I pressed the "sign up" it immediately said something like not correct info or some such - so I went on to several of the lace sites and on each one I tried to sign up again and kept getting the same reply - it did say to check email for confirmation but each time nothing came through on my email - any suggestions?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Same here. What are we doing wrong?


Jacky said:


> Hi, just checked out the site and it looks great - HOWEVER, when I tried to sign up for the newsletter, when I pressed the "sign up" it immediately said something like not correct info or some such - so I went on to several of the lace sites and on each one I tried to sign up again and kept getting the same reply - it did say to check email for confirmation but each time nothing came through on my email - any suggestions?


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

When I tried it, the site came up with "Error occurred, you are limited to 50 emails per day because you have not bought any credit"???


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

SharonLucas said:


> Wow that is great. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I would like to mention my new discovery KnitHit.com . You can subscribe for the newsletter and will receive an e-mail when new patterns are added. The newsletter is very well organized.
> Here is the link: http://knithit.com/w1/


Have subscribed. Thank you very much.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Just went back to the site and went to lace pattern and tried to subscribe again and was told by pop-up I was already subscribed!!!!

Nothing via e-mail. No notification. How does one figure this site out? Amazing.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> Just went back to the site and went to lace pattern and tried to subscribe again and was told by pop-up I was already subscribed!!!!
> 
> Nothing via e-mail. No notification. How does one figure this site out? Amazing.


My notice came yesterday in my spam file. Maybe yours will be there too.


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

Yes. Check you spam folders!


----------



## maria4maria (Jun 15, 2013)

Great site! Very clear!


----------



## nicole16 (Aug 7, 2013)

thank you for your sharing,dear Olga-Marie,they are so lovely


----------

